# Michigan tractor show, June 24-26, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

26th Annual "Kalamazoo Valley Antique Tractor, Engine & Machinery Show" featuring Minneapolis - Moline.

Friday, June 24, 2005 
Friday, June 24 Saturday, June 25 Sunday, June 26 9:00 am to 5:00 pm 

This very popular three day show is sponsored by the Kalamazoo Antique Tractor, Engine and Machinery Club will feature Minneapolis - Moline for 2005." Features include a Saw Mill, steam engines, tractor parade, kid's pedal tractor pull, antiques & crafts market, and more. 

Special Event Admission of $7.00 per day includes all museum exhibits at no extra charge - those under 11 FREE! 

Sponsor: Kalamazoo Antique Tractor, Engine and Machinery Club 
For more info pleas call Rich Salvaggio at 269-381-0510 or Tom Welch at269-668-2572


----------

